# Ratty looking seat springs



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2013)

is there a source for new springs?


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've received a few from the following sources:

The Bay
The WTB section here
Bob Ujsazi


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the problem with the ones you have now?  No way to restore them?

Ed


----------



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2013)

*I can use them but they are really pitted*

Just lookin for a source for new springs


----------

